# Stage 3 **SPOILER**



## rich p (6 Jul 2009)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/96th-tour-de-france-gt/stages/stage-3

A very flat finish so it should be made for the sprinters. Cav again?


----------



## Haitch (6 Jul 2009)

Cav again!


----------



## Haitch (6 Jul 2009)

Chap on the radio here has just said that Cav has taken part in 17 sprints this year and won 16 of them.


----------



## andrew_s (6 Jul 2009)

That's wrong. 
Farrar beat him in the Tirreno and Petacchi beat him in the Giro.


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Jul 2009)

Should be Cav, but you never know!


----------



## Skip Madness (6 Jul 2009)

andrew_s said:


> That's wrong.
> Farrar beat him in the Tirreno and Petacchi beat him in the Giro.


Plus Thor Hushovd beat him in California.


----------



## Haitch (6 Jul 2009)

I shall pen a missive remonstrating against the inexactitude of velocipedal trivia.


Still Cav though.


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Jul 2009)

The breakaway is being reeled in slowly, looks like it's good for a sprint finish...


----------



## Noodley (6 Jul 2009)

Hushovd for today's win...


----------



## marinyork (6 Jul 2009)

I thought Cervelo were missing a sprinter to help Hushovd out?


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Jul 2009)

Just emailed a question for Sean Kelly, here's hoping they read it out!


----------



## yenrod (6 Jul 2009)

I hope Boonen wins


----------



## Haitch (6 Jul 2009)

Boonen has said he's not racing to win.


----------



## mr Mag00 (6 Jul 2009)

sky just gone down in the weather


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Jul 2009)

field split, armstrong in front group, contador stuck in peloton


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (6 Jul 2009)

Heres loving the fact that ive got team columbia domestiques in my fantasy team, they are destroying the peleton with astana


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Jul 2009)

CAV!


----------



## marinyork (6 Jul 2009)

Well done Cav.


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (6 Jul 2009)

Well done CAV two horse race in the end for the stage victory.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Jul 2009)

I LOVE THIS BOY!! What a total star!


----------



## HeartAttack (6 Jul 2009)

Well done Cav, but what a show of strength by Columbia HTC, 31km to go and just riding away from the pack and holding it together till the end, also great rides by Popo, Skill Shimano and others who mixed it up to keep the break going.


----------



## yello (6 Jul 2009)

HeartAttack said:


> what a show of strength by Columbia HTC, 31km to go and just riding away from the pack



The suggestion seems to be that the others pretty much left them to it, with it being team time trial day tomorrow. I think his Lanceness sussed what was going on and seized the opportunity to grab some time. I reckon there's a good chance we'll see him in yellow tomorrow.

He (LA) was interviewed on French tele, he made some interesting comments re Contador... I'll either start a new thread or add them to an appropriate one.

Oh, btw, Cav is pretty good at understanding French! He doesn't speak it but he got the gist of what he was being asked!


----------



## accountantpete (6 Jul 2009)

I'd love to be a fly on the wall of the Astana team de-brief tonight - Alberto won't be a happy bunny but he's only got himself to blame for his poor positioning in the peloton.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2009)

Wot a fookin' stage. Who could believe a flat stage would produce such excitement. See the interviews at the end, slight smile on Bruyneels face when someone asked him if Lance would be in yellow tomorrow Now Contador is riding to put Lance in yellow. Oh this is shaping up to be a classic!


----------



## Paul_L (6 Jul 2009)

Wonder if LA and Conty will be playing cards in the Astana team hotel tonight!! Methinks it'll be slightly frosty. But if Contador expected Lance and Popovych to drop back and help pace him back to the front, he must be mad.

Overshaddowed and an awesome performance by Columbia HTC.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (6 Jul 2009)

and cav's celebration was rather stylish...


----------



## yello (6 Jul 2009)

...new mobile sponsor is what he said


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Jul 2009)

Well done to Cav. Muchos credit due as Hushovd was sucking his wheel, but couldn't jump him.

The TTT tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Jul 2009)

Alan H said:


> Boonen has said he's not racing to win.



If he did say that, then why be there? 

He can't climb (compared to climbers) he can't time trial (compared to TTers like Cancellara) but boy can he sprint, but if he is not going for the sprints then he's just touring round, no?


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

Not impressed by Cav's comments re: Garmin. Either he's on a mission to wind up Millar and Wiggy or he's got a real hate on for the team. Either way he sounded arrogant and smug. I hope that Columbia get the living cr*p kicked out of them tomorrow in the TTT. 

Preferably not by Astana....


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2009)

Well who'd have predicted that. People in the know had said that the fierce crosswinds might cause a split but none of them predicted that Cav would be the beneficiary (amongst others).
LA showed himself to be the one with experience - he said in interview that you didn't have to be a genius to realise that something might happen at the particular bend that the split occurred.


----------



## Paul_L (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Not impressed by Cav's comments re: Garmin.



what did he say? missed that.


----------



## yello (6 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> he said in interview that you didn't have to be a genius to realise that something might happen at the particular bend that the split occurred.



He did that, that's true.

He also said something, when asked about the situation in Astana, along the lines of 'I've never subscribed to the notion that there's only one leader in a team' and 'I've won yellow 7 teams so I think I deserve some respect'.... hardly the kind of stuff to appease an inflamed situation. Make no mistake, he wants to win, not support Cantador.

This is going to be fun!


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

Paul_L said:


> what did he say? missed that.


It was at the end of the ITV coverage. He said that Garmin had been wanting to save themselves for the team TT but had been forced to ride hard just to stay in the race. There was no reason for him to have said that other than to have a sneering pop at another team. Nice.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Not impressed by Cav's comments re: Garmin. Either he's on a mission to wind up Millar and Wiggy or he's got a real hate on for the team. Either way he sounded arrogant and smug. I hope that Columbia get the living cr*p kicked out of them tomorrow in the TTT.
> 
> Preferably not by Astana....




C'mon Chuffers, you don't want them all to be nice do you, that'd be boring. Get with the hate, embrace it, the infighting in Astana is gonna make this tour, love them or hate them. When you look at Cav just pretend he's Bingo from the banana splits, it's a lot harder to take him seriously after that: Roll on stage 4.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> LA showed himself to be the one with experience - he said in interview that you didn't have to be a genius to realise that something might happen at the particular bend that the split occurred.


Seeing as the whole stage was windy, surely there was an element of luck involved too? From the Liggett/Chimp commentary you'd have thought that only St Lance was savvy enough to spot the move. Seems like half of Skil-Shimano were in there too and I'm pretty sure that I spotted a few other chaps as well. Were they all god-like geniuses or were they just in the right place at the right time? Of course, playing the wise old wolf after the dice have rolled in your favour doesn't exactly hurt...


----------



## Paul_L (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> It was at the end of the ITV coverage. He said that Garmin had been wanting to save themselves for the team TT but had been forced to ride hard just to stay in the race. There was no reason for him to have said that other than to have a sneering pop at another team. Nice.



i didn't hear that. i did hear him say he felt sorry for Saxo Bank, and heard him criticise other teams for not chasing but didn't hear him single out Garmin.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> C'mon Chuffers, you don't want them all to be nice do you, that'd be boring. Get with the hate, embrace it, the infighting in Astana is gonna make this tour, love them or hate them. When you look at Cav just pretend he's Bingo from the banana splits, it's a lot harder to take him seriously after that: Roll on stage 4.


I don't need to do that Crackers, he's a Scouser and that's more than enough. 

I'd just like to see Millar holding him down while Wiggy drops an eggy one right on his nose. So to speak...


----------



## yello (6 Jul 2009)

Oh, and whilst I can understand LA staying with the breakaway, why didn't the 2 other Astana riders (Popovych and Zubeldia) drop back to help their 'leader'?


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Jul 2009)

Wiggy and Millar put over 3 minutes into Cav on stage 1, so I think they know they can ride, just the conditions and circumstances today played right into Cav's mits.

Wiggy is still 3rd/4th in GC and Garmin (having NOT blown themselves up to win today) can put in a very respectable TTT.

God, I love a good race. All the drama, plots and sub-plots, it's great.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I don't need to do that Crackers, he's a Scouser and that's more than enough.



The Isle of Man is a ten sick bag ferry ride from Scouseland, though I do have a few cousins living there


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Jul 2009)

yello said:


> Oh, and whilst I can understand LA staying with the breakaway, *why didn't the 2 other Astana riders (Popovych and Zubeldia) drop back to help their 'leader'?*



Because on the road at that time their leader was Lance as he was 19 seconds ahead of Contradiction.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2009)

yello said:


> Oh, and whilst I can understand LA staying with the breakaway, why didn't the 2 other Astana riders (Popovych and Zubeldia) drop back to help their 'leader'?




Not only did they not drop back but they were called up by Lance to work and work they did.

I don't think it was luck he and a few others were there. He said in the interview he was fighting to stay near the front at every bend. That was experience, I note Hushvold, another canny dog, was there too.


----------



## Noodley (6 Jul 2009)

Well done Cav, and well done Thor as well - and well done Tony Martin as well....yellow tomorrow methinks 

Fantasy points-a-go-go


----------



## kennykool (6 Jul 2009)

Well done again Cav.

Lance in Yellow after the TTT tomorrow. I am getting wet at the thought!!! Ha ha


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Wiggy and Millar put over 3 minutes into Cav on stage 1, so I think they know they can ride, just the conditions and circumstances today played right into Cav's mits.


Yeah, but Cav was hardly even trying was he? That's what raises my eyebrow, he's not even directly competing with them.


I can understand Astana not dragging Bertie to the breakway, but it seemed odd that two of them were working so hard to keep the lead as high as possible.


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Jul 2009)

2 stage wins in the first 3....thats some feat isn't it....I mean, for a Brit!...


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> 2 stage wins in the first 3....thats some feat isn't it....I mean, for a Scouser!...


----------



## Paul_L (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


>



I'm fairly new on here, but you seem to have a problem with Cavendish Chuffy.

Why so?


----------



## Skip Madness (6 Jul 2009)

That was an absolutely ball-busting stage as flat days go.


Chuffy said:


> I can understand Astana not dragging Bertie to the breakway, but it seemed odd that two of them were working so hard to keep the lead as high as possible.


I _knew_ someone would be saying stuff like this. Lance Armstrong was in an escape with two team-mates at his side and every serious GC contender stuck in the group behind - why _shouldn't_ they work at the gap? The further up the GC Lance moves the better the hand it gives Astana to play, and that works in Contador's favour, too.


> [Cavendish] said that Garmin had been wanting to save themselves for the team TT but had been forced to ride hard just to stay in the race. There was no reason for him to have said that other than to have a sneering pop at another team. Nice.


I can't see how that's sneering. It's competitive talk, but it's good to have some colour in the peloton.


----------



## kennykool (6 Jul 2009)

Cav made a similar comment about Garmin during the Giro. I thinknits all friendly banter and I also applaud him for it. Cav (as I've said before) needs to be cocky. McEwan was one of the cockiest around and a great sprinter to boot!


----------



## Noodley (6 Jul 2009)

I was chuckling at Cav's wee dig at Garmin. 

Bruyneel is a lying git - he so obviously thinks Lance will take yellow tomorrow. Did you see his body language when asked about it? He's a really crap liar. Especially for someone who has been doing it for so long


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> I _knew_ someone would be saying stuff like this. Lance Armstrong was in an escape with two team-mates at his side and every serious GC contender stuck in the group behind - why _shouldn't_ they work at the gap? The further up the GC Lance moves the better the hand it gives Astana to play, and that works in Contador's favour, too.


Happy to oblige Skip. 
That makes sense, except that it was hurting Bertie too. Columbia were working with their entire team and Skil-Shimano were also having a go, presumably to please sponsors and make friends with the big boys, so why help them? I'm not suggesting that Astana should have pulled the three back to help relay Bertie to the breakaway, but the extra effort seems above and beyond what was necessary.



> I can't see how that's sneering. It's competitive talk, but it's good to have some colour in the peloton.


It was a gratuitous pop at a team that he's not directly competing with. That's not colour, that's just being an arse.

Paul - I don't like him, true. Some people just press the wrong buttons as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

kennykool said:


> Cav made a similar comment about Garmin during the Giro. I thinknits all friendly banter and I also applaud him for it. Cav (as I've said before) needs to be cocky. McEwan was one of the cockiest around and a great sprinter to boot!


McEwen was cocky _and_ Australian, but he never irritated the way that Cav does. 

I hope that Cav gets green, but I'd like someone to wipe that smirk off his face in the process.


----------



## kennykool (6 Jul 2009)

I was actually chatting to my mate about how Sir Johan wouldn't be drawn on the question "Will Lance be in yellow tomorrow?"

I sensed he was trying to slide back into his Skoda and get back to the hotel to have a private meeting with Lance about tomorrows "team" tactics ha ha

Lance for the Tour!!!!!


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> It was a gratuitous pop at a team that he's not directly competing with. That's not colour, that's just being an arse.
> 
> Paul - I don't like him, true. Some people just press the wrong buttons as far as I'm concerned.



Sorry, I think you're reading too much into it and even if you're right so what. It's up to them to respond, with some action.

All cynicism suspended for the duration of the race, time to enjoy it.


----------



## Paul_L (6 Jul 2009)

kennykool said:


> Cav made a similar comment about Garmin during the Giro. I thinknits all friendly banter and I also applaud him for it. Cav (as I've said before) needs to be cocky. McEwan was one of the cockiest around and a great sprinter to boot!



i've just Googled that and it seems 6 of one and half dozen the other, and more down to banter as you say than cockiness. Wiggins had a go at Columbia as well.

I'm happy to cheer for Cav in the sprints, Wiggins in the TTs and Millar as and when a break away comes.


----------



## Skip Madness (6 Jul 2009)

I just remembered I wanted to mention Bert Grabsch. What a couple of days that guy has ridden. All of Columbia have been stunning in this first pair of road stages, but Grabsch has stood out. He has a lot riding on him tomorrow, too.


Chuffy said:


> That makes sense, except that it was hurting Bertie too. Columbia were working with their entire team and Skil-Shimano were also having a go, presumably to please sponsors and make friends with the big boys, so why help them? I'm not suggesting that Astana should have pulled the three back to help relay Bertie to the breakaway, but the extra effort seems above and beyond what was necessary.


It wasn't hurting Bertie - he hasn't lost a second on any major rival outside his team and his own team-mate has gained 40 seconds. As I said, it strengthens his hand. The higher Armstrong is the more problems it gives to other teams deciding which attacks need to be chased down in the mountains. The two Astana boys were right to work to eek it out as much as possible. I can't understand how anyone could put a negative spin on that.

Cavendish seems to be a bit like Marmite, we obviously won't agree there.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> Sorry, I think you're reading too much into it and even if you're right so what. It's up to them to respond, with some action.


I just want to know what his beef with them is. And I hope that Wiggy is loading up on tandoori gherkins and pickled chickpeas.



> All cynicism suspended for the duration of the race, time to enjoy it.


Hell no! What's the fun in just applauding them all as jolly good chaps? 'Colour' applies to those of us watching too...


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

Paul_L said:


> i've just Googled that and it seems 6 of one and half dozen the other, and more down to banter as you say than cockiness. *Wiggins had a go at Columbia as well.*


Did he now? I missed that, what did he say?


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Hell no! What's the fun in just applauding them all as jolly good chaps? 'Colour' applies to those of us watching too...




Sure it does, You've got a double share of it though


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> I just remembered I wanted to mention Bert Grabsch. What a couple of days that guy has ridden. All of Columbia have been stunning in this first pair of road stages, but Grabsch has stood out. He has a lot riding on him tomorrow, too.


Do you reckon they'll suffer for this tomorrow?



> It wasn't hurting Bertie - he hasn't lost a second on any major rival outside his team and his own team-mate has gained 40 seconds. As I said, it strengthens his hand. The higher Armstrong is the more problems it gives to other teams deciding which attacks need to be chased down in the mountains. The two Astana boys were right to work to eek it out as much as possible. I can't understand how anyone could put a negative spin on that.


I suppose that depends on how you read the team situation on Astana. If it were A.N Other team, say Saxo-Bank, and one Schleck was in the break and the other not, then I'd agree with you.



> Cavendish seems to be a bit like Marmite, we obviously won't agree there.


Hopefully Wiggy will smear him on toast tomorrow.


----------



## Paul_L (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Did he now? I missed that, what did he say?



http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...eam-trial-trial-fixation-disrespectful-21539/

Bradley Wiggins, who joined Garmin from Columbia at the end of last year, commented of this year's TTT on Thursday, “as long as we beat Columbia we'll be alright…”


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> Sure it does, You've got a double share of it though


Damn right! I have to make up for the boring sods who cheer everyone on an equal basis. It's a cross, but I bear it without complaint.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

Paul_L said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...eam-trial-trial-fixation-disrespectful-21539/
> 
> Bradley Wiggins, who joined Garmin from Columbia at the end of last year, commented of this year's TTT on Thursday, “as long as we beat Columbia we'll be alright…”


Ah, that was _months_ ago! And there was some needle from the Manx Mouth back then too.


----------



## Paul_L (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Ah, that was _months_ ago! And there was some needle from the Manx Mouth back then too.



there was indeed, but what do we want to see. Wiggins and Cav cuddling up to each other at the end of each stage going "you had a great ride", "no, you had a great ride".

As i said i'd like to see both of them do well.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Jul 2009)

Could the Cav/Wiggy thing still be simmering all this time after Beijing?


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Could the Cav/Wiggy thing still be simmering all this time after Beijing?


I'd forgotten about that!


----------



## HeartAttack (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I don't need to do that Crackers, *he's a Scouser and that's more than enough*. ...




Isn't it so amazing that someone with so much to say is stupid enough not to know that coming from the Isle of Man does not mean that the person as a scouser, in fact if you want to nit pic the dialect termed scouser was derived from several nationalities one of which was that of the Isle of Man.

Either get your facts right or shut up, whether Cav is from IoM, Wales, Scotland, Ireland or England doesn't matter one jot, he's the best sprinter in the pro tour at the moment and a damn sight better than you could ever be, I'm proud he's there and doing what he does best, and so what if he doesn't bow to everyone, do you really think its the taking part that counts or the winning?? They are all there because they want to do their best and where possible win.


----------



## Skip Madness (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Do you reckon they'll suffer for this tomorrow?


I was thinking about this as the stage was unfolding. Of the teams who worked hard today, the one who lost least today was probably Astana - two riders contributing to the breakaway, but other than that not a great deal to worry about. Saxo Bank, Garmin, Silence-Lotto and Columbia all had much more intense days. I don't think we can underestimate how much today will have taken out of Garmin, who committed to the peloton chasing almost as surely as Columbia did to the break. Rabobank and Cervélo, on the other hand were fairly quiet.

This early in the Tour, though, I don't believe it will be too costly for any team.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2009)

HeartAttack said:


> Isn't it so amazing that someone with so much to say is stupid enough not to know that coming from the Isle of Man does not mean that the person as a scouser, in fact if you want to nit pic the dialect termed scouser was derived from several nationalities one of which was that of the Isle of Man.



I think you missed the winky at the end and fell for Chuffy's bait. I've got something in my fishing basket if you need some help getting the hook out


----------



## maurice (7 Jul 2009)

Just finished watching it on itv player now. Excellent stuff, really enjoyed that stage!

Should be very interesting tomorow.


----------



## johnnyh (7 Jul 2009)

sponsor HTC


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I suppose that depends on how you read the team situation on Astana. If it were A.N Other team, say Saxo-Bank, and one Schleck was in the break and the other not, then I'd agree with you.


Possibly a good thing that Cervelo's DS isn't in charge, he'd have made the Lancer sit up, a la Pauwels....

Interesting comment on "The Road Bike" today;



> The Astana members in the break helped drive the pace high enough to drop their team leader, Alberto Contador, behind by 40 seconds. This 40 seconds was enough to catapult Armstrong over Contador in the standings, thus making him the highest placed Astana member and the team leader.
> 
> Think this through….. Had Armstrong been the highest ranked Astana teammate coming out of the prologue, would team directors allowed Contador to leapfrog Armstrong in the standings by breaking away? Not a chance. Armstrong would have been livid had someone done it to him. His true colors shined through today. Similar to sponsors not living up to their commitments, Armstrong did not live up to his today.


----------



## kennykool (7 Jul 2009)

Heard cav being interviewed - He was saying it was like a Junior race yesterday as no team wanted to commit to the chase. This does not bode well for the rest of the "sprint"stages as Columbia have Martin looking at GC so won't want to use up all there energey chasing down breakaways to get cav out there for the sprint.

The other teams are afraid of wasting too much energy to get their "Sprinter" into position only to be beaten by Cav. 

this will not help cav in his quest for green


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2009)

I'm not sure. I dislike Armstrong but he saw a chance and took it. I don't think he had a choice really if he regards himself as a contender and not a super domestique. Did anyone really think he would play that role?


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure. I dislike Armstrong but he saw a chance and took it.


Exactly - and, even more to the point, Contador and Kloeden had the same chance and didn't take it. Doh!


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> Not only did they not drop back but they were called up by Lance to work and work they did.


A gig at Nike/Livestrong beckons....


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Jul 2009)

And just what is Tom Boonen playing at?

Where was he?


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> And just what is Tom Boonen playing at?
> 
> Where was he?


apparently things don't go better with Coke...

The Lance thing could get really interesting if he starts assembling next year's team on the road. Roche did it, as did Kelly. All kinds of people might be jumping to his assistance, with Bruyneel rubbing his hands on the sidelines.


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Jul 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> apparently things don't go better with Coke...





Good one. 

My point though, someone on this forum (don't know where) wrote Tom Boonen wasn't bothered about going for the sprints?????

WTF is he there for then?


----------



## Skip Madness (7 Jul 2009)

The Road Bike][FONT=Verdana said:


> Think this through….. Had Armstrong been the highest ranked Astana teammate coming out of the prologue, would team directors allowed Contador to leapfrog Armstrong in the standings by breaking away? Not a chance.[/FONT]


They would be monumentally stupid not to.


> Armstrong would have been livid had someone done it to him. His true colors shined through today. Similar to sponsors not living up to their commitments, Armstrong did not live up to his today.


I still can't get my head around one of the race favourites being criticised for taking an opportunity to open up a decent gap over everyone else. Yeah, bad show Lance.


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Jul 2009)

I don't remember how far the break had got away, but Bertie was towards the rear right of the peloton. How is LA meant to know that? LA will have used his experience, told Bruneeyl (sp) of the impending break as he was in the thick of it, Bruneeyl (sp) will have tried to amass the Astana boys to get in the break, but Bertie and quite a few other Astanas (Levi Included) missed the jump.


----------



## kennykool (7 Jul 2009)

"Bad show Lance"? I am afraid I don't agree with this.

As he said in his interview at the end - everyone could see was about to happen at that bend when Columbia picked up the pace. I think it was Lances experience that shone through


----------



## Skip Madness (7 Jul 2009)

kennykool said:


> "Bad show Lance"? I am afraid I don't agree with this.


I don't know if you missed the previous couple of sentences, but I was being sarcastic.


----------



## kennykool (7 Jul 2009)

Apologies Skip - I do tend to reply to any comments on Lance without thinking there may be sarcasm attached


----------



## simon_brooke (7 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I don't need to do that Crackers, he's a Scouser and that's more than enough.



Granted the lad has an attitude problem, but calling him a Scouser is a step too far, Chuffy old man!



Noodley said:


> ...well done Tony Martin as well....yellow tomorrow methinks





kennykool said:


> Lance in Yellow after the TTT tomorrow. I am getting wet at the thought!!! Ha ha





User3094 said:


> Lance in yellow today - yay!!!!



Aye, right. Lance Armstrong and Tony Martin will both be in yellow today. After all, they only have to take half a minute out of the best time trialist in the world, with the most disciplined and cohesive team in the pro tour behind him.

Get real, guys. Ain't going to happen. Today's stage is 39Km. For Martin to grab the maillot jaune Collumbia HTC would have to take nearly a second a kilometre out of Saxo Bank. For Armstrong to snatch it Astana would (a) have to work together and (B) take more than a second every kilometre out of Saxo Bank. Do you think a train led by Fabian Cancellara and big Jens Voigt are going to let that happen?



Skip Madness said:


> It wasn't hurting Bertie - he hasn't lost a second on any major rival outside his team and his own team-mate has gained 40 seconds.



What on earth makes you think Contador and Armstrong are on the same team?



User3094 said:


> Was it Lances greater experience (as he hinted to in the interview) or just luck?



Armstrong has never been a team player. He's always been a buccaneer. I can't stand the guy, but he knows racing backwards. That was not luck.



ComedyPilot said:


> My point though, someone on this forum (don't know where) wrote Tom Boonen wasn't bothered about going for the sprints?????



He swung off into the left hand turn on Sunday to avoid the crash - from the television it looked as if he had no choice. So he wasn't there at the finish to contest the sprint. Yesterday he failed to make the break (as so many others did). Yup, he hasn't shown yet, but that is (partly) bad luck. Mind you, if he'd had his team on the front working with Columbia he would not have missed the break, so it isn't all luck!


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2009)

Lordy this is fun innit!

We're all reading stuff into racing events! Who knows what's really happening, if indeed anything is really happening. It may just be 'what you see is what you get'. But this wouldn't be happening if it weren't for the backdrop that is Astana. Gotta love it!

Following LAs call for team support (when, imo, it's clearly too early to start calling for a change of leader - think swallows and summers), I can only assume Armstrong is playing some kind of mind game. Either he's ramping up the pressure on Contador in the hope he does fold OR he's trying to deflect attention from Contador onto himself. I personally would go for the former. Armstrong probably realises the big test comes in the mountains and Contador is capable of putting some time into him there. I reckon Armstrong so wants to win that he's trying to mess with his team mates head!


----------



## simon_brooke (7 Jul 2009)

User3094 said:


> Pity the rest of that train are like Thomas the Tank Engine



So, do you prefer your crow roasted or fried?


----------

